# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  real or fake igtropin IGF LR3 ?? :(

## RoidBoid

hi guys just got a set through from a source in china of igtropin which is igf lr3. when i got it today it raised my eyebrow as it has a couple of things out..

1. the barcodes on the box and the vials are different, they are the same up untill the last 2 digits where one ends in 01 and the other in 10
2. the kit doesent contain the water needed to mix, just the vials with the igf in powder form.
3. the box has " bodyfitness co" and also www.igf1-for-you.com on it which the website doesent exsist.
4. the paper inset has revitropin igf-1 written at the top

can you check the pics out and let me know if you know about these. 
thanks

----------


## RoidBoid

http://picasaweb.google.com/cocobenc...59959234580002

----------


## RoidBoid

http://picasaweb.google.com/cocobenc...59956290588114

http://picasaweb.google.com/cocobenc...59957175304002

http://picasaweb.google.com/cocobenc...59963603482402

----------


## goodlifting

man, i would like to help you but i just can't tell. mine came in blank vials with no print on them and i know my stuff was legit. that looks incredibly expensive too.

----------


## RippedtoHell

any results from ur IGF?

----------


## medic12

> 1. the barcodes on the box and the vials are different, they are the same up untill the last 2 digits where one ends in 01 and the other in 10


looks like the "10" is part of the manufacture date, as in 12/10/09 ?? maybe, maybe not.

----------

